# 1985 Bmw 323i, 4 door 50,000 miles



## Dj2009 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi , recently got a BMW 323i which has sat in heated garage for about 25 year, totally standard, mint condition inside and out, arches sils , under body perfect, 4 matching uni royal tyres even, got it running near enough perfect, driving braking etc perfect , need a back box as it blew to bits with age ( even though it's new with stickers on, then I'll mot it, thinking of selling it to someone who can spend a bit more time to make it better or even show it,going to be no good sitting around again, I've put new timing belt: fuel pump, etc etc on it, anybody on here know the value of it, can't find any for sale to compare,2 owners, 50,000 mile I'd say genuine aswell, chrome bumper model if that helps, and like I say, gleaming near mint, , thanks for any advice


----------

